# Appropriately sized aquarium for an adult bearded dragon.



## pouchedrat (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm sure there's a million sites with information out there and I have been looking through them, but I also wanted personal experience.  We currently have a YOUNG bearded dragon baby that was purchased about a month or so ago at repticon from a local breeder.  We haven't gotten to the adult-sized tank yet since he's still such a little thing, but Petco is currently having a $1 dollar per gallon tank sale, from 10 gallons up to 55 gallons until July 17th.  I was considering getting the beardie his tank NOW rather than later to take advantage of the sale. 

Well looking at cage dimensions, and everyone recommending 40 gallon breeders (which are wider than the 55) that's what we were considering.  However, We're also getting a stand for our 55 gallon paludarium to get it out of the bedroom (it's currently on top of our dresser, which was actually purchased with the intent of keeping the palu on it, but it's so nice we'd rather guests see it) and thought a double-tank stand might work great for us.  A link to a 55 gallon double-tank metal stand is here:

http://www.amazon.com/Titan-Terrari...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1278364867&sr=8-1

BUT with the length of the 55 gallon, I ALSO considered a 75 gallon as it is wider, but with the same length.  Do you think a 75 gallon would fit on the bottom of that double tank stand for a 55 gallon?  Unfortunately, the tank sale does not go up to 75 gallons, so we'd have to purchase that at full price.  

Just wanted opinions.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 5, 2010)

A 55 would work just fine for one adult beardie. Even a 40 breeder would be good. Look on Craigslist before you spend the money. We have found three 55 gallons for VERY cheap ($25-35) and even got a 150 gallon for FREE on Craigslist.

Edit: Sorry, didn't realize you already mentioned the 40 breeder.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Jul 5, 2010)

my only issue with a beared dragon in a 55 gallon tank is the foot print. 12 inches wide for a lizard that regularly achieves a length of over 12 inches is a bit cramped. a 50 gallon tank would be better at 36 x 18 inches, it actually offers about a half of a square foot more space than a standard 55 gallon. i believe a 40 breeder has the same foot print as a 50 gallon, but i havent seen a 40 gallon breeder in quite some time. i like the idea of the 75 gallon personally, but it will not fit on the bottom of a 2 tier stand for a 55 gallon. of course floor space can be added with shelves and branches and various other enrichment. keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 5, 2010)

Jaymz Bedell said:


> my only issue with a beared dragon in a 55 gallon tank is the foot print. 12 inches wide for a lizard that regularly achieves a length of over 12 inches is a bit cramped. a 50 gallon tank would be better at 36 x 18 inches, it actually offers about a half of a square foot more space than a standard 55 gallon. i believe a 40 breeder has the same foot print as a 50 gallon, but i havent seen a 40 gallon breeder in quite some time. i like the idea of the 75 gallon personally, but it will not fit on the bottom of a 2 tier stand for a 55 gallon. of course floor space can be added with shelves and branches and various other enrichment. keep us posted on what you decide.


As much as that is true, I've been keeping beardies for a while now they don't spend much of their time sideways in the tank and they spend a lot of time stationary under the basking light. I do agree that a breeder tank that is wider is much more ideal though.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Jul 5, 2010)

in all honesty i've never seen a bearded dragon that spent much time doing laps around its cage. the occasional burst of speed here or there, but mostly just hanging out staying warm...unless i had just given them a bunch of feeders...and then the fun starts. i'm one of those people that has always provided the absolute largest enclosure i can afford to fit into my available space. but over the years i have learned to play cage tetris very well. i also think of a larger cage being able to hold more environmental enrichment as well. as another, much cheaper option, there is always the option of livestock water tanks. people have done some amazing things with them, varanid keepers especially. good luck in your decision.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jul 5, 2010)

Quite honestly money isn't really that much of an issue.. We were thinking more along the lines of stacking the tanks to make it a bit nicer looking.  I was just thinking of taking advantage of the sale on the tanks while it was going on.   My 55 gallon I currently have was actually purchased brand new for $35 at a private aquarium overstock sale, but that was years ago.  55 gallons just seem plentiful and everywhere, and always on sale or available.  

Maybe I can look into those stacking cages (vision cages, etc) and get a couple for my snakes as well.  I keep SMALL snakes, mind you.  We obviously have a little bit of time still, but once again it was more of wanting to take advantage of a sale.

/edit-  Those stock tanks look pretty awesome (saw pics of some for tortoises just now).  Unfortunately we have two cats and three prairie dogs and they get into absolutely EVERYTHING!  Poor beardie wouldn't last long...


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Jul 5, 2010)

those stock tanks are awesome! i should have also specified that they would need a custom built top or front, depending upon how you oriented it. it would be fairly easy to fabricate something. i've seen stocktanks used for everything from tortoises to varanids to Uroplatus geckos, frogs, large fish...some less than legal plant growing activities. even cheap hot tubs! prefabed cages are a great option too. if youre at all handy with tools a custom cage would be easy to build too. in the last few years ive gravitated away from more spartan cages to more elaborate cages favoring lots of environmental enrichment for reptiles and inverts. i tend to look at cages as part of my environment and i like to look at pretty things, just me lol.

   ...Prairie dogs! i used to work with a very sweet, unaltered male. he would escape from his cage on a regular basis, much to my dismay. he was always easy for me to find tho, i'd simply clap my hand on the floor and say "wheres my little buddy?" and within seconds he would come running at full speed to find me and then jump in my hands. i loved that little guy...and he loved it when id scratch his cheeks. i know hes not at all the norm for an unaltered prairie dog, let alone an intact male. he was very cool and ill always have fond memories of his furry little tuchas!


----------



## imd12nv (Jul 6, 2010)

Im a fan of critter condo enclosures. I have some 3ftX2ftX16in and some 4ftX2ftX16in. they are awsome and affordable. They have a heat lamp & uvb built in also


----------



## pouchedrat (Jul 6, 2010)

Heh, our prairie dogs are awesome!  They get free roam time whenever we're home, and they'll come right up to us if we call for them from ANYWHERE in the house, VERY social and crave attention 24/7.  

Anyway, I think what we're going to do, is get the second 55 gallon NOT for the beardie, but for my egg eater snakes and set them up in a more naturalistic environment.  Their tank will be a temporary larger enclosure for the beardie and we're probably going to go with the cages offered on here:  http://www.dragons4you.net/ for a permanent enclosure

They're stackable, UV and incandescent lights can be added to them as well for a little extra.  All in all I think maybe this will be a better choice.  Thanks for the opinions!   The beardie isn't actually mine, it's my man's, although we say "ours".  It's actually the first pet he's ever owned his entire life, believe it or not, so I'm kind of helping him out along the way (since he's clueless with absolutely everything that comes with pets, hehe).


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Jul 6, 2010)

those cages look pretty nice, and fairly inexpensive even with the lighting options. first pet! wow...i couldnt live without animals in my life...as my 30 pound jet black maine coon makes mushy eyes at me from across the room. please post some pics when you get the tank set up for the egg eaters! good luck.


----------



## Goomba (Jul 7, 2010)

A 5.5 gallon tank with play sand and a 175W bulb would be ideal. Make sure to keep a water dish in the tank though.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 7, 2010)

Goomba said:


> A 5.5 gallon tank with play sand and a 175W bulb would be ideal. Make sure to keep a water dish in the tank though.


ummm....what? ur kidding right? they are fully aquatic and need to live with at LEAST 10 gallons of water...and they do best in pairs. ;P;P;P;P;P;P;P


----------



## Rex Libris (Jul 10, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> Do you think a 75 gallon would fit on the bottom of that double tank stand for a 55 gallon?


No. The 75, as you noted, is wider. However, you can get nearly-the-same stand for a 75.

But if you are going to pay full price for the tank, may as well look at ones that are meant to be used as vivariums and don't necessarily hold water. They are less expensive.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 10, 2010)

ok now that a more intelligent post has made its way here, YES a 75 gallon tank is the way to go. if u check craiglist for used tanks u may score one hella cheap. it dont need to hold water, so if its a leaker even better (its worthless to fish people so the price goes way down). please be advised that Play Sand as previously posted is NOT a good substrate for this animal...if u insist on using sand please use Calci-sand or even consider crushed walnut. tho, your coco-fiber is a decent, cheap bedding as well. contrary to belief if ur beardy ingests enough of ANY of the previously mentioned substrates it WILL become impacted but the cocofiber is less of an issue than even calcium based sand.

and if i may add, to the person i previously posted under...please do not suggest a heat source for the animal...tho i commend you for offering a heat lamp over a rock or pad, if the persons house is extremely warm, a 150+Watt bulb could seriously harm the animal. in order to properly suggest a heat source you would need to first figure out how warm the house is, for instance, most people would keep a 60-100w bulb on a 20gallon long tank for a leopard gecko...where as my room only needs a 40w due to how hot my house is. with that being said, get urself a thermometer and temp out your tank, allow for one area (elevated, close to the heat source) to get between 95-105 degrees, the area considered the "overall" temp should be about 80-85 and there should be an area at the far end of the tank away from the heat source (where a nice comfy hiding area should be placed) that gets below 80 but stays above 70. you can also go with a naturalistic stand point and keep your heat source on during the day, and as long as your house temps stay above 72 at night just turn the heat light off.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm not really a newbie with herps at all, it's my man who is a newbie to ALL animals, heh..    I've kept veiled chameleons, various skinks, etc.  growing up and as a teenager.  I hit my 20's and when my one veiled finally died, I decided to take a break from reptiles, so it's just been a while since there've been cold bloodeds around and I'm only just starting to keep them again.  

Our bearded dragon baby is from Baltimore Beardies www.baltimorebeardies.com  He's still tiny, in a 20 long for now with just plain paper lined on the bottom that's changed regularly, has his UV and heat bulb, a hide and grapewood, is fed a huge variety of fresh veggies, herbs, a couple fruits, and dubia roach nymphs or crickets if we have them (and we have a list of what's good and bad for veggies and fruits for beardies), and gets a soak every so often.  he doesn't seem to drink from the water dish, but he will lap if we spray some water nearby.  No, we don't regularly mist the tank, but we will mist him just to be sure he gets fluids. 

I normally would be OK with crafting my own cage for him.  The big issue is that I'm in my third trimester of a difficult pregnancy, and I'm the one who's crafty in the house, not him.  This is sort of why I'm going with a premade, or a glass aquarium.  I'm due in September, and after that there'll be zero time dedicated to building anything... and as it stands right now, I can't do much as far as bending or lifting anyway without sharp pains and cramping.  

I do think we'll go with one of the pre-built bearded dragon cages.  If it's just simple screwing together or piecing a premade cage together, I can handle that just fine.  I just know as these few months go by, the beardie is going to grow by a lot before I'm feeling up to doing anything major again.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Jul 11, 2010)

sounds like your man got pretty lucky! i totally understand the difficult pregnancy, atleast from the outside. good luck, and you should look at the glass terrariums at glasscages.com, since you're on the east coast you can probably pick something up at any reptile shows in your area. i've heard not so nice customer service stories from internet ordering, but i've only ever bought from them at shows and never had an issue. good luck!


----------



## pouchedrat (Jul 11, 2010)

Here's his beardie, Noz.  We met Baltimore Beardies at a repticon here in Maryland earlier this year.. he's definitely getting larger though so that's why we are getting a bit urgent in finding a new enclosure before he gets TOO large, lol.  We'll probably get one by the end of this month, so we'll see what we go with.  I just want to be completely prepared in advance.


----------



## Rex Libris (Jul 12, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> If it's just simple screwing together or piecing a premade cage together, I can handle that just fine.


You can get the people who work at 'Lowes' or 'Home Depot' to cut pieces of plywood, plexi, and wooden corner-guard molding to your specifications, to make your own cage-'kit' that you'd glue together.

Craigslist and local classifieds can be great for getting old aquariums and terrariums. Really, it seems that second hand ones go cheaper the bigger they are, because they are so difficult to move.


----------

